# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  NOVE Upute za volontere - procitati!

## momze

Roza je sastavila nove upute koje vrijede od R20 (30.05.2009.) i vjerujem da ce sve vas koje redovno dolazite na primopredaju i kontaktirati. 
Evo, novih uputa:




PRI DOLASKU
	javljate se voditeljici smjene
	voditeljica smjene vas upisuje na evidencijsku listu 
	voditeljica smjene će vam dati ID karticu s vašim imenom 
	voditeljica smjene vam kaže što ćete raditi

KONTROLA KVALITETE
kontrolu kvalitete vrše članice Udruge
NE PRIMAMO:
	zaprljanu i poderanu robu
	robu bez gumbi, neispravnih patent zatvarača
	iznošenu i staru robu
	potrgane igračke
	robu za odrasle (osim trudničke)
	promotivne igračke/robu/opremu (npr. Mc’Donalds igračke itd.)
	bočice i grijače za bočice
	izdajalice
	jednokratne pelene
	dude
	hodalice
	mekane nosiljke s ručkama. 

Odbijena roba:
	skinuti pick traku s cijenom i šifrom tog komada robe 
	zalijepiti na posebni papir (koji se nalazi na stolu)
	odbijenu robu vraćate prodavatelju i pitate ga želi li to možda direktno donirati za pomoć osobama slabijeg imovinskog stanja (Karlovac)
	u daljnju donaciju za Karlovac može ići isključivo roba s manjim oštećenjima – sve ostalo ide u smeće
	odbijena roba ni u kojem slučaju ne može ići dalje u prodaju, tj. ne može se staviti u prodaju kao donacija udruzi Roda, nego se direktno prosljeđuje za Karlovac
	ispod stola za kontrolu kvalitete treba staviti i prikladno označiti posebnu vreću, gdje će se prikupljati donacije za Karlovac 


Promijenjena cijene:
	uzeti novi komad pick trake i na njega napisati novu cijenu i šifru, zalijepiti ga na robu
	pick traka s starom cijenom  se stavlja na papir i pokraj nje upisuje – promjena cijene
Nakon završetka kontrole kvalitete i slanja prodavatelja na stolove za splintanje, papir s odlijepljenim šiframa i cijenama se daje volonterki koja preuzima prodavatelja. 


PREUZIMANJE ROBE OD PRODAVAČA (nakon kontrole kvalitete)
Ovaj posao obavljaju dvije osobe: 
1.	osoba preuzima robu od prodavača
2.	osoba razvrstava zaprimljenu robu

	volonterka koja je izvršila kontrolu kvalitete će vam dati papir s odlijepljenim šiframa i cijenama robe koja je odbijena ili joj je promijenjena cijena. 
	na taj način možete na jednostavni način od ukupnog zbroja komada robe i ukupnog iznosa robe oduzeti odbijene artikle ili korigirati cijenu.
	prilikom zaprimanja robe slijediti check listu (proceduru) koja je na svakom stolu 
	u ugovor se upisuje ime i prezime osobe, adresu, ukupan broj komada i iznos zaprimljene robe
	nemojte se zaboraviti potpisati, ali i napisati štampanim slovima svoje ime i prezime 
	prodavatelje pozivamo da 30% prihoda ostvarenog prodajom robe doniraju udruzi Roda pomažući na taj način naše akcije, a prodavatelj nakon rasprodaje, prilikom preuzimanja zarade i neprodane robe, dobiva i potvrdu o donaciji udruzi Roda
	potvrda o donaciji se može iskoristi prilikom godišnje porezne prijave, i njome mogu povećati neoporezivi dio dohotka (te u određenim slučajevima ostvarit i veći povrat uplaćenog poreza)
	prodavači mogu imati najviše 30 artikala (u to su uključene i krupne stvari - kolica, sjedalice i sl.). 
	igračke: ako primijetite igračke koje se inače dobivaju besplatno i/ili su jako uništene ili nisu dobro spakirane (postoji mogućnost da se izgube sitni dijelovi i sl.) vratite ih prodavaču uz napomenu zašto ne mogu biti primljene (inače su besplatne, nisu dobro spakirane i sl...)
	ukoliko i nakon kontrole kvalitete uočite da određeni artikl ne zadovoljava ranije navedena pravila, upozorite prodavatelja i vratite mu taj artikl
	nemojte se bojati vratiti robu prodavatelju, počnite cijeniti vaš vlastiti rad i trud – zašto zaprimati nekvalitetnu robu koja se neće prodati?
	u slučaju nekih problema, javite se voditeljici smjene




PREUZIMANJE VELIKIH STVARI

kolica 
	zamoliti prodavatelje da pokažu kako se otvaraju i zatvaraju, provjeriti pokretnost kotača (znači dali zapinju ili ne i da li je nešto potrgano), 
	ako su kolica potrgana, ili neka od funkcionalnosti ne radi, ili su prljava, hrđava i sl – pozovite voditeljicu smjene i odlučite što ćete s kolicima (staviti ih u prodaju ili ne)
	ako imaju više dijelova (bilo sjedalica bilo ruksaci ili dodatne posteljine) pisati cijenu na jednom mjestu - na ručki od kolica a na ostale komade pisati 2/3 ili 3/5.svi dijelovi moraju biti povezani splintnama po mogućnosti tako da ne ometaju sklapanje i rasklapanje 

ostale velike stvari 
	provjeriti da li imaju sve potrebne dijelove i da li sve radi
	ako imaju više dijelova pisati cijenu na jednom mjestu a na ostale komade pisati 2/3 ili 3/5 

PREUZIMANJE AUTOSJEDALICA

Uzmite formular za zaprimanje sjedalica.
Primaju se SAMO autosjedalice koje zadovoljavaju SVE navedene uvjete:
	zadovoljena regulacija ECE R44/03 ili ECE R44/04 (oznaka se nalazi na narančastoj naljepnici, negdje na plastičnom dijelu sjedalice. 
	Sjedalica grupe 0 i 0+  - nije starija od 5 godina 
	Sjedalica grupe I, II, III - nije starija od 6 godina (provjeriti datum proizvodnje! – utisnut je negdje na plastični dio sjedalice)
	sjedalica ima sve originalne dijelove (ne dolaze u obzir naknadno šivane navlake i slično) i potpuno je neoštećena
	uz sjedalicu dolaze upute 
	prodavatelj potvrđuje da sjedalica nikada nije bila u automobilu u trenutku sudara

Nakon što provjerite sve navedeno – prodavatelju dajete na potpis kompletno ispunjeni formular o primitku sjedalice koji nakon toga okruglom splintom pričvrstite na sjedalicu.
U slučaju da niste sigurni da li neku sjedalicu možete primiti ili ne – obratite se voditeljici ili nekom iz ekipe sjedaličara.

CIJENE
	Cijenu određuje prodavatelj, ali mi smo tu da sugeriramo korekciju ako je previsoka/preniska (ako se cijena korigira nakon što je upisana na kartončić, pored nove cijene treba biti potpis dežurne volonterke) 
	Cijene su zaokružene tj. najniža cijena je 1 kn i ne mogu se pisati cijene tipa 2,5 kn nego ili 2 ili 3 kn. 

SPLINTANJE
	splintajte tako da ne oštećujete robu – znači, splintu treba provući kroz etiketu ili neki šav, odnosno na mjesto gdje će prouzrokovati najmanju štetu na robi
	krupna oprema: ako je moguće, (ako postoje dijelovi od tekstila), splintajte na vidljivo mjesto, ako je cijeli predmet od plastike, poslužite se tzv. okruglim splintama 
	ako je roba od rupičastog materijala, koristite posebne, tzv. okrugle splinte, koje se koriste i pri označavanju igračaka, kolica i sl. 
	ako se artikl sastoji od dva dijela, morate oba dijela spojiti splintama i na kartončić zapisati opasku - dva dijela 

PRI ODLASKU
	javite se voditeljici smjene, koja evidentira kraj vašeg volontiranja na evidencijskoj listi
	vratite vašu ID karticu

KUPOVANJE ROBE NA PRIMOPREDAJI
Rode volonterke i volonteri koje sudjeluju na Rodinoj rasprodaji rabljene dječje odjeće i opreme imaju posebnu povlasticu izabrati (i platiti) nešto odjeće i za svoje dijete dok volontiraju. 

Na žalost, ta povlastica se često zlorabila, pa je jako puno vremena utrošeno na prebiranje po robi umjesto na volontiranje.  Količina kupljene robe također je bila jako velika. Kako se roba kupljena na primopredaji ne unosi odmah u blagajnu, već se upisuje nakon završetka primopredaje, često puta smo se našli u situaciji da blagajnice u petak do kasnih noćnih sati unose popis kupljene robe u blagajnički program. 

Kako bi ovakve stvari sveli na minimum, a ipak zadržali tu povlasticu za volontere, jer su volonteri to svojim radom i zaslužili, odlučili smo uvesti nova pravila za biranje i kupovinu robe:
1.	Svaki volonter ima pravo kupiti 15 komada robe po danu volontiranja.
2.	Roba se može birati pola sata nakon završetka vašeg dežurstva.
3.	Ako se kojim slučajem desi da nađete komad odjeće za vaše dijete dok radite, stavite ga sa strane, diskretno i ne objavljujte cijeloj dvorani svoj pronalazak.
4.	Nakon svojeg dežurstva, svaki izabrani artikl morate platiti voditeljici smjene, bez obzira jeste li sigurni da to vašem djetetu odgovara ili ne. Ljudi na rasprodaji nemaju pravo povrata robe koja ne odgovara njihovoj djeci.


Smatramo da je bitno da se svi volonteri osjećaju ugodno i dobro, te da za sve trebaju vrijediti jednaka pravila – i pri radu i pri biranju robe.

Zahvaljujem vam se na razumijevanju.

----------


## mala-vila

Kako bi ovakve stvari sveli na minimum, a ipak zadržali tu povlasticu za volontere, jer su volonteri to svojim radom i zaslužili, odlučili smo uvesti nova pravila za biranje i kupovinu robe:
1. Svaki volonter ima pravo kupiti 15 komada robe po danu volontiranja.

ovo sam sad nasla, posto prvi put volontiram, a ovaj post je dosta star, imam pitanje- jel ovo jos uvijek važeće?

----------


## puntica

> Kako bi ovakve stvari sveli na minimum, a ipak zadržali tu povlasticu za volontere, jer su volonteri to svojim radom i zaslužili, odlučili smo uvesti nova pravila za biranje i kupovinu robe:
> 1. Svaki volonter ima pravo kupiti 15 komada robe po danu volontiranja.
> 
> ovo sam sad nasla, posto prvi put volontiram, a ovaj post je dosta star, imam pitanje- jel ovo jos uvijek važeće?


nije  :Sad: 

cure rade na tome da se ovih dana pojave nove upute za volontere. tamo će točno pisati koliko se stvari može kupiti i kako

----------


## mala-vila

super, jedva cekam nove upute. radije ih dobijem pismeno nego rekla-kazala. bude to valjda negdje i objavljeno?

----------


## spajalica

Svi volonteri ce dobiti upute na svoj mail. Upute ce te dobiti kroz koji dan i imat cete ih prije rasprodaje  :Yes:

----------


## mala-vila

> Svi volonteri ce dobiti upute na svoj mail. Upute ce te dobiti kroz koji dan i imat cete ih prije rasprodaje


super, hvala!  :Very Happy:

----------


## spajalica

mala-vila. jucer sam ti poslala pp, daj mi odgovori, molim te

----------


## mala-vila

hej! pa napisala si samo "hvala", za mail koji sam poslala. mozda nije proslo  ili ja ne vidim?

----------


## spajalica

:Embarassed: 
je sve je OK

----------


## Školjkica

ja se nisam prijavilana listu za volontere, jer ne znam točno kad ću stić, ali molim da mi pošaljete na mail

----------


## rossa

> ja se nisam prijavilana listu za volontere, jer ne znam točno kad ću stić, ali molim da mi pošaljete na mail


ista stvar

----------


## mama pticica

i meni isto pošaljite upute jer nemam pojma hoću li stić doć ili ne pa da se bez veze ne prijavljujem...

----------


## spajalica

dajte mi na pp posaljeite vase mail adrese di vam to mogu poslati. hvala

----------

